# Double Century, any interest?



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

I am in the planning stages of a Double Century this year. This will be my longest ride since I have been cycling. I have the route loosly planned, but willing to make changes as necessary. The goal is to ride from Hazleton Pa, to Rehoboth Beach, Del in one day. The route I have planned is actually 213 miles. The ride will take place in last June or late July. This time frame will give us the most daylight. I want to stray away from the July 4th weekend becuase of the high traffic at that time. This is a personal goal not a race. I think I can tackle this ride in 16 hours or less. I would like to arrange a group of 5 or more. Anyone that is interested must be willing to ride at the groups pace, no one left behind. Good company and a safe team are important to me. Anyone that is interested doesn't have to complete the entire ride. If you prefer to join up along the route that would be fine. Finishing the ride with the group would be prefered though. 

If you are interested in joining the ride please PM me. I would like to have a get together early on to solidify the details (route, expectations, etc), At a minimum, I would like to have a team ride at least once a month, for each month up to the big day. The team rides will include portions of the route. Working our way from 75 to 100 to 150 miles. Maybe a back to back century over a weekend too. 

Ride on
Tom


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Should do it on third week of June, around 23rd.
That's usually the longest day of the year.
I've done it twice with bunch of my friends.
You will have a blast and you and your buddies will talk about it for a long time.

Have fun!


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

cpark said:


> You will have a blast and you and your buddies will talk about it for a long time.
> 
> Have fun!


Aside from the ride itself this is what I look forward to the most


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

My first big ride of the year is going to be the Tour De Scranton of April 26th. I have to ramp up my training to prepare for this ride, 62 miles and 3100 plus feet of verticle. Though I have not had any takers for the double yet, if anyone is interested this would be as good a place as any to establish the team.


----------



## Bobert540 (Apr 11, 2006)

I may be interested...


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

I have set up a small website to provide info for the ride. Included on the site is a forum for the team to interact and gather info about the ride

http://tothebeach.bravehost.com


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

Based on some suggestions and conversations that I have had both on and off line, I made some slight changes to the route. The original route was was 213 miles and the new route is 210 miles. The new route will feature less traffic and more scenery. I am sure the route the be tweaked again as I gather more information. See the route at http://tothebeach.bravehost.com/route.html


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

I an effort to define a specific date for the big ride and I have narrowed it down to June 18th or June 25th. Everything is contingent on the weather, hotel and team rider availability.


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

Training is going well. I rode the first half of the route last week. The ride is planned for June 18th.


----------



## Bobert540 (Apr 11, 2006)

Tom I would love to do this ride but my cousin is getting married that weekend and I am in it, so I am out that weekend. Looking to check out some rides in scranton!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

tturbotom said:


> Training is going well. I rode the first half of the route last week. The ride is planned for June 18th.


There is a somewhat organized double century that leaves out of DC and heads SE into maryland...so it's 'flat'. I think it might be semi-supported?

Man I forget what that was called!!

140 miles was enough for me once on Reston Century.. 20 miles there, 100 century, 20 miles home. I couldn't sit and had to coast most of the way home.

If you got an iron crotch for this, more power to you! I surely don't!!


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

Bobert540 said:


> Tom I would love to do this ride but my cousin is getting married that weekend and I am in it, so I am out that weekend. Looking to check out some rides in scranton!


Keep me posted. I have been riding 60+ at least one day on the weekend and several shorter rides during the week. I am going to crank out another century, maybe a little more, the week before the big ride. Let me know if you are intersted in any of the other rides.


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

8 more days to go. I have one more American Century planned for this weekend and as many commute rides as I can fit in this and next week.


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

The weather tracking has begun
Thu Jun 18








Hi-78°
Lo-59°
chance of rain 20%


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

The ride is over and the website has been updated. For more info go to http://tothebeach.bravehost.com/complete.html


----------

